# Can you use the sun shade while driving?



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a KeyFit 30 and a 3 week old. Can I use the sun shade visor on the car seat when driving? I have not gotten window shades things and the sun is hitting her in the eyes. I looked in the manual and it did not say anything about not using it. Any help in this area? Thanks Michelle


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes. Anything that came with the seat was crash tested with the seat. It's safe to use


----------

